# Black Ash Burl Duck Call



## Rkent (Nov 29, 2012)

Finished this one this afternoon. Black Ash Burl barrel, ABW insert, hammered brass band, and CA finish. The burl came from Cory. Great job on the dyeing and stabilizing.


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice turn Flawless. Rick


----------



## myingling (Nov 30, 2012)

If it sounds good as it looks should be a killer


----------

